# Having trouble getting pump insurance ? Roche have recommended



## Jennywren (Nov 18, 2011)

Having trouble getting pump insurance ? Roche have recommended http://insurance4insulinpumps.co.uk/ because i was having trouble getting my insulin pump insured ! They are charging me ?6.99 a month does anyone know if this is good/bad or average ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 18, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Having trouble getting pump insurance ? Roche have recommended http://insurance4insulinpumps.co.uk/ because i was having trouble getting my insulin pump insured ! They are charging me ?6.99 a month does anyone know if this is good/bad or average ?



It's rather more than expensive. I pay ?13/year for pump ins.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Having trouble getting pump insurance ? Roche have recommended http://insurance4insulinpumps.co.uk/ because i was having trouble getting my insulin pump insured ! They are charging me ?6.99 a month does anyone know if this is good/bad or average ?



Was that for fully comp or 3rd party?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 18, 2011)

Medtronic rep told us ?20 to ?30 a year was about the average


----------



## Cate (Nov 19, 2011)

They're under guarantee for 3 years though aren't they? Why do you need insurance?

<spot the pumper who has never had any insurance >


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 19, 2011)

cate you'll not the only pumper who doesn't have insurance..

Some clinics make it part of the agreement that you insure your pump.  My clinic have never said anything about insurance so I haven't insured it.

I know that at one time a lot of people used to struggle getting insurance because insurance companies would say that because they hadn't brought the pump and could provide a receipt for said pump they wouldn't insure it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 19, 2011)

Cate said:


> They're under guarantee for 3 years though aren't they? Why do you need insurance?
> 
> <spot the pumper who has never had any insurance >



Pumps are under warranty for 4 years.
The warranty does not cover accidental damage or loss. (Read your warranty carefully)
Just because you weren't told to insure it doesn't mean you are not liable.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2011)

I checked that policy wording out when it first came out and INPUT aent me an email announcing it.  There were several things I didn't like!

One was that they could replace it with same or similar equipment.  OK - we can get a 1 year old recon ABC pump for less money than your 1 year old XYZ pump so take it or leave it.  They can use recon components.  You will have it repaired where they say, not necessarily the manufacturer - anyone who has a full time business to repair pumps, which actually rules out the manufacturers since repair is not their full time business.  Their engineer will inspect it blah blah blah, and you must keep all replaced parts for inspection before payment will be authorised.

It may be immaterial because the only persons who could repair the XYZ pump are most likely XYZ Limited themselves - in which case why include the other baloney?  Or the engineer - only an XYZ trained person would know whether that bit is scrap or not.  For instance Roche stuff going back it goes firstly off to Switzerland for the gnomes in the lab to look at it, then to America for them to consider the lab report blah blah.

What they've done by the looks of it to me - after being in the insurance industry for 40 years - is taken a Lloyd's vehicle policy and fiddled with it to apply to pumps.  Fraught with pitfalls IMHO.  We had the same prob when the police leased their first helicopters - Lloyd's Leasing took a Jumbo Jet lease agreement and tried to use it.  Laziness of the first water.

It also demonstrates to me that the broker who has arranged this policy wording with Lloyd's isn't terribly expert, quite frankly.

Sorry ...........


----------

